# dont know where to begin



## chickflick (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello to everyone im new to this so please be gentle.

Ive been happily married (or so i thought ) for 4 years and been together 8 years in september last year my husband got made redundant and this really put strain on us he was gutted i stood by him and told him we will get through it about 4 weeks later i found out he'd been cheating on me i was devasted and obviously kicked him out, after 5 attempts on taking him back and thinking we could work this out i found out this weekend he was still seeing this other woman. Obviously i have kicked him out again and this is it. My husband went self employed in January and i am putting the house up for sale unfortunatly there will be no equity in the sale for me or my husband as there is a £40,000 charge on it and the mortgage is £125.000 is he responsible for half the mortgage and if he accrues any debt himself while we are separated will i be reasponsible for his debt.
through his self employment.
My head is everywhere and i do not know where to turn.
Any advice would be gladly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you talked to an attorney yet? Because that should be your first step. They can tell you what you are responsible for. You didn't say if you have children or if you have a job. Those things can have an impact on who pays for what. 

Good luck, and in the future if you find someone is cheating on you please don't take them back 5 times.


----------

